# Crossover Dog Getting Calmer



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

It may come as a surprise to any who frequently read my 52 weeks, but my last dog, the little sable pom x, was trained using balanced training. Pickles is a great dog, but he has a lot of issues, some of which I take full responsibility for.
I always used positive reinforcement and negative punishment ONLY on Hendrix, but Pickles was first trained using all four quadrants. He also wasn't raised while I was in the best place to be having a puppy, so he's got a whole list of "quirks."
He has canine obsessive disorder (among other possible problems), which manifests in him chasing things that aren't there and going into what we like to call "Licking fits," where he'll obsessively lick a part of his body until I put my hand between his face and the area he's licking, at which point he'll obsessively lick my hand. 
Even though I started clicker training Hendrix, I didn't really try it with Pickles, because whenever I try training him he either runs off or he rolls onto his side and scratches the floor. I had stopped training him using punishment months before I got Hendrix, but it had no effect on Pickles' behaviour, so I just assumed I'd messed him up or something.
He also runs away whenever you try to pick him up, which is 100% my fault for being harsh with him when he was little. 

I started clicker training him two weeks ago and I've seen huge improvements. He's stopped running from me, including from training sessions, and has started coming when I call him. His obsessive chasing of things that aren't there has become more obvious, but he has stopped barking at men, which is a plus.
It's kind of breaking my heart to see how much his early training effected him. I was never really that rough with him, but I guess there was a mental effect. 
I'm not afraid to admit that I created a scared dog because I was too blind to think about how he felt. I'm ashamed that I did it, but I'm glad that I changed my tune. It feels good to not have to pretend like it never happened. He's so much happier after just two weeks than I've seen in him in two and a half years. 
It's not like Pickles hated me, the dog would go nuts if I locked him out of my room and he follows me everywhere, but I do think he was scared of me. Maybe he still is, to a point, but the fact he is currently laying on his back pressed against my side - something I didn't think I'd ever see - is proof enough for me that there is hope for us yet.


----------

